# Best Areas to live in Toronto



## sbrandt (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi folks,

Moving to Toronto shortly. Looking for a suberb that has cool apartments, 2 beds, up to $2000 a month rent. Need to be able to hot the Highway to head to Missisagua for work, but want cool, lots of bars and restaurants within walking distance. Paddington would be a good Sydney reference, West Village in New York, St Kilda in Melbourne. Any ideas?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sbrandt said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Moving to Toronto shortly. Looking for a suberb that has cool apartments, 2 beds, up to $2000 a month rent. Need to be able to hot the Highway to head to Missisagua for work, but want cool, lots of bars and restaurants within walking distance. Paddington would be a good Sydney reference, West Village in New York, St Kilda in Melbourne. Any ideas?


Here's a website that provides lots of info/photos on various areas of the city.

boldts.net - Toronto

For your requirements you should concentrate on the area bounded by Parliament St. in the east, Spadina Ave in the west and Bloor Street in the north. There are countless apartment buildings in this area and a plethora of entertainment facilities, bars and restaurants.


----------

